# Big Fiber Optic Fan



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm a big fiber optic fan on these RH frames. Normally I don't like sights on my frames because of the mixed results, but with these RH frames, if the tubes or flats are lined up correctly with the fiber optic they are a killer.

Looking straight down the tube with everything in alignment all you have to do is put the fiber optic on the target .

I was just super gluing the FO on the forks and it was working out OK , however, knowing this is going to be a permanent fix on all my RH frames I wanted to do something different.

I purchased a 12" piece of " Precision Miniature Stainless Steel Tubing, 304 Stainless Steel, 11.5 Gauge,.115"OD, .095" ID, .01" Wall " from McMaster Carr. Part # 8988K17

The FO I have is .095" so it fit perfect. I cut the tubing to the length I wanted and silver soldered it to the forks. I then used my Dermel with the small cut off wheel to remove the metal on the tubing that wasn't needed. I had to use a tiny diamond burr to open the tubing after cutting because of the burr left inside the tubing.

This is the first one I have done and hopefully the others will come out with better quality but as far as performance this is an absolute killer.... at least for me and that's all that counts .

Thanks for looking guys/gals. Stay safe and don't forget to wear your ballistic safety glasses.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice work 46, I love the RHs as well.
I'm imagining the fibre optic means you get the angle much more consistent because to get the sight as a dot, you're always going to have to have the fork on the same position relative to the eye?
So with same draw length and release position (whcih the RH gives you) you;d get a hugely consistent shot.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes. I look down my tube and put the very end of the tube ( or center of the flat ) on the target, all the sight does is allow me to get on the target faster and with better accuracy. This works even better with flats because you're getting on the center of the flat a lot easier than just guesstimating it.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

I love fiber optic sights too. The attached photos show sights on two slingshots.

I use the sight on the BEAVER slingshot to shoot with my left eye while holding with my right hand.

I use the sight on the King Cat to shoot with my right eye while holding with my right hand.

Jack


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Dude that's some next level sight game. Very cool!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

King Cat said:


> I love fiber optic sights too. The attached photos show sights on two slingshots.
> I use the sight on the BEAVER slingshot to shoot with my left eye while holding with my right hand.
> I use the sight on the King Cat to shoot with my right eye while holding with my right hand.
> 
> Jack


Good to see you around Jack. Your Alley Cat is one of my favorites.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

fsa46 said:


> I'm a big fiber optic fan on these RH frames. Normally I don't like sights on my frames because of the mixed results, but with these RH frames, if the tubes or flats are lined up correctly with the fiber optic they are a killer.
> 
> Looking straight down the tube with everything in alignment all you have to do is put the fiber optic on the target .
> 
> ...


Where do you get your fiber optics?


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I get them on ebay . I use .030 and .095 from different sellers. Although I used the .095 on the frame pictured in the post, the .030 may be better for some because the smaller size doesn't cover the target like the heavier one does. Only problem is that now I have to buy another piece of smaller miniature tubing. lol

It's hard to say which I like better because I just started using the .095. I would like to add, don't forget that you have a choice of colors too, red, yellow, orange and green.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

'46 I just ordered some yellow fibre optic tube to fit with my shuttlecraft, looking forward to trying it out...


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

JM, Be sure and let us know how you like it. By the way, of all the colors green is my favorite and can see it the best, but all are great.

If you got the .030 you prep the end with a flame, youtube has a video on it. However, if you got the .095 the flame doesn't work for some reason and what I did was heat the corner of a putty knife until cherry red and just melt the end of the FO rod. You get the same result as the flame method on the thinner FO rod.


----------

